
Trello Is Being Acquired by Atlassian - riqbal
http://blog.trello.com/trello-atlassian
======
newscracker
It seems like a bit too early for Trello to be acquired, and kind of weird to
be acquired by Atlassian, though both companies are in making team
collaboration products. Sentimentally, I'll miss that Trello is no longer
directly tied to Fog Creek, Joel Spolsky, etc.

>In short: you can expect Trello to become even more awesome and more fun than
it is today. We’re as committed to our original vision and brand as we were on
launch day but we now have more firepower to fulfill that mission. We will
continue operating as a standalone service, and we will continue to integrate
deeply with all of the tools available out there that help people collaborate
(and you can look forward to some great integrations with HipChat, Confluence
and JIRA).

Acquired companies usually put up very bold and optimistic statements about
being independent, becoming much better, and so on. I guess we'll have to wait
and see how it turns out. I'm looking for alternatives just to be prepared for
what may come.

------
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

* Atlassian acquires Trello for $425M | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318)

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318)

------
scdoshi
Atlassian has a pretty good track record of absorbing products and keeping
them independent. Hipchat and bitbucket come to mind. This should be good for
Trello.

